# Sapphire Nitro + Rx 480 4Gb Lüfter defekt,was tun?



## DAmore123 (30. Oktober 2016)

*Sapphire Nitro + Rx 480 4Gb Lüfter defekt,was tun?*

Servus Leute,
ich habe mir vor einer Woche die Grafikkarte Rx 480 von der Marke Sapphire in der 4Gb Variante gekauft. Gekauft wurde vom Händler notebooksbilliger.de . 
Direkt als sie ankam habe ich es direkt ins System gesteckt. Nach nun ungefähr 4 Tagen Dauerfreude bin ich einem vermutlichem Defekt über den Weg gekommen.

Die Lüfter der GPU drehen sich überhaupt nicht mehr. Weder kurz nach dem Boot, noch irgendwie unter großer Last, wie in etwa Witcher 3 oder sonstigen Titeln. 
So erreicht die GPU unter Idle schon fast 60° und unter Last schmiert dann das komplette System ab... 
Über Wattman habe ich bereits versucht etwas zu machen aber egal wie ich es einstelle bleibt die Lüftergeschwindigkeit bei 0 RPM ... 

Auch habe ich mal die Grafikkarte aufgeschraubt und geguckt ob die Stromzufuhr zu den Lüftern richtig steckt, alles sah top aus auf der Karte! Aber trotzdem springen die verdammten Lüfter einfach nicht an!
Nun die Frage : Kann ich die Grafikkarte nun ohne weitere Probleme austauschen lassen, seitens des Händlers oder Herstellers? Denn ich weiß nicht ob ich Schuld an dem Defekt bin.
Würde mich unheimlich (passend zur Zeit  ) freuen falls ich Antworten bekäme.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Damore123


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sapphire Nitro + Rx 480 4Gb Lüfter defekt,was tun?*

Moin

Garantiebedingungen durchlesen und dann Einschicken. Die Karte ist 4 Wochen alt und Defekte können vorkommen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sapphire Nitro + Rx 480 4Gb Lüfter defekt,was tun?*

Soweit ich weiß kann man bei der Nitro die Lüfter ganz einfach rausklipsen und einzeln zum Händler schicken um einen neuen zu bekommen das soll wohl deutlich schneller gehen.


----------



## RaidRazer (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sapphire Nitro + Rx 480 4Gb Lüfter defekt,was tun?*

Eventuell sind die herausnehmbaren Lüfter nicht richtige "eingeklippst".  Ein Bekannter hatte das Problem bei einer XFX mit wechselbaren Lüftern.
Überprüfe mal ob die Lüfter ordnungsgemäß eingesetzt sind und sollte hier alles in Ordnung sein schick die Karte ein.


----------



## DAmore123 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sapphire Nitro + Rx 480 4Gb Lüfter defekt,was tun?*

Hey,
erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Und naja wie kann ich denn sicher gehen dass die richtig eingeklippst sind? Ich setze sie passend rein sodass der Strom durch fließen kann, und schraub die dann fest... Hm ich werf aber mal nochmal gleich einen Blick drauf.
Außerdem kann ich 100% davon ausgehen, dass ich nur die Lüfter zurückschicken muss? Vielleicht liegt es ja am board?
Ich werde aber das mit dem einklippsen mal probieren!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Damore123


----------



## Drauka (3. November 2016)

*AW: Sapphire Nitro + Rx 480 4Gb Lüfter defekt,was tun?*

Hi.

Ich kann mir nicht ganz vorstellen, dass die Lüfter beide gleichzeitig defekt sind.
WAhrscheinlicher ist hier wohl die Lüftersteuerung.
Ich würde raten die Karte komplett zu reklamieren.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------

